# Jans Woes.



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you for the kind words, I'm always overly optimistic, Jan is the doom monger incarnate............nice pairing eh?

Will keep you informed on a separate thread 


Here is the separate thread for those interested:

She went for a CT scan last week, no results as yet.

Today she met the consultant surgeon for a biopsy...........took one look and said that's bigger and seems to have moved, not bothering with a biopsy, the way that is that it's no use to anyone, I'll remove it under a local, then we'll do the biopsy and see what it is. 

So next Tuesday is the op. and I'll pick her up later. 

Then to wait again

tony


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

My thoughts are with you. Sounds like you have a sensible doc. Fingers crossed - keep us posted. No shortage of support on here.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

At least it sounds like they are getting on with it now. Fingers crossed it turns out not to be anything nasty. Hope all goes well on Tuesday.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

All the good luck in the world to Jan and you Tony.....Andy


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Look on the bright side............she'll come back with a Brazillian :wink2:

tony


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Hang in there, it's no fun for either of you, but it needs to be sorted.

We've both been through the cancer mill, know exactly what you're going through.

Love to Jan from us both.

Peter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You haven´t told us where the lump is Tony, but wherever hope its not a nasty one.
Waiting and not knowing is no doubt the worst part, fingers crossed for your Jan.
Jan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Fingers crossed for you both Tony.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Best wishes to you both, I'm running out of fingers to cross here


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

All fingers crossed for the pair of you.


cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tony I'm not crossing fingers 

We all do that

Of course I hope it's fine 

But if it's not then it's just a new journey 

Worrying ,tell me about it 

Together you will make it

And maybe there will be nothing to make

Fingers crossed

OPPS

Love 

Sandra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

JanHank said:


> You haven´t told us where the lump is Tony, but wherever hope its not a nasty one.
> Waiting and not knowing is no doubt the worst part, fingers crossed for your Jan.
> Jan


Jan it's lymphoma operation at the groin, hence my quip of a 'Brazillian'

tony


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

All the best to your both, collective chin up it's a funny old thing this life malarkey, it is always throwing curve balls at us, the trick is coping when you get one!..

ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry, not seen this before and genuinely annoyed with self for not looking earlier, I obviously hope that everything goes well, I had a lump removed under local and it was no problems - those arrived a week later, but we coped as you will.

Keep your chin up, wish her the best and of course, if you want to take it out on us you are very welcome. There is an awful lot of support on here (except from VS of course....)

Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GEMMY said:


> Jan it's lymphoma operation at the groin, hence my quip of a 'Brazillian'
> 
> tony


Me being me Tony that meant absolutely nothing, I have found out.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jan 

Surely you know what a Brazilian is 

Even I know that

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Jan
> 
> Surely you know what a Brazilian is
> 
> ...


Brownies honour I had no idea, I´m a natural.:laugh:
Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Jan
> 
> Surely you know what a Brazilian is
> 
> ...


Hard to believe isnt it despite her "Fruitcakes education"?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> Jan
> 
> Surely you know what a Brazilian is
> 
> ...


Someone that comes from Brazil?????:laugh:

Or do I have to wax lyrical ???? :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Isn´t it nice for you to know someone as old as me is so innocent :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Or thick >:grin2::kiss:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Or thick >:grin2::kiss:
> Sandra


Oi watch it you :serious: innocence has nothing to do with being fick, I have just been well protected.:laugh:
AND I don´t like pain.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Good luck to you both!
Its good to see all the support on this thread!
Fingers crossed for next week Tony!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Only just seen this thread, hope all goes OK Tony.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

A worrying time, hope it turns out fine for Jan.

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The experts are on the case. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Best wishes to both of you, you old bugger.

Dick


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thinking of you both, Tony and Jan. 

Hang on in there.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Update:


Took her in for 12 pm appointment,. at 4pm, on the table for 1hr, picked her up at 6pm.


Now to wait for the biopsy'


Consultant next Tuesday at 10am


tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I bet you had to make your own Dinner tonight huh? 

Hope she is ok and it all goes well.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The waiting for biopsy, CT Scan and mammogram was the worst bit I went through, but it will come quicker than you think, let's hope it is good news.

Peter


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Wishing you and Jan all the best for Tuesday ,your in good hands!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Best wishes from us too.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Just found this thread Tony.
Very best wishes to you both and hoping for a very positive report from the biopsy.
Cheers
Jamsie


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Best wishes for a good result tomorrow.

Davy


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

TeamRienza said:


> Best wishes for a good result tomorrow.
> 
> Davy


Thanks Davy, however her appointment has been altered to next week..............no biopsy result yet :frown2:

tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish you both the best of luck.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Best of Luck Tony with the results, hope its good news for you and your wife.

Just re-joined.

Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Waiting here Gemmy

Whatever the outcome you will both be ok

Good news great 

Not so good the start of another journey 

And like all journeys you will both grow in experience and wisdom 

Another facet of a life you both share 

Sandra


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I've been taking a sabbatical from MHF and have just seen this.

I've been astonished how fast the NHS can move when things look glum. Very best wishes to you both for the future.



.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

As of 10 mins. ago the proverbial has hit the fan, phone call from the local major cancer hospital (Stoke) to arrange a "pet ct. scan" after she has seen her consultant tomorrow.:frown2:


With Jan's normal attitude to life she seems to be mentally preparing music for her funeral despite me assuring her that they are merely being thorough and there's nothing to worry about...........that went down like a lead balloon :frown2:


tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I so hope that what you say turns out to be true Tony, best wishes for good results from the scan, they are on top of the job, and moving quickly, so she'll be getting the best chance, keep strong mate.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thoughts will be with you until (and after) you get the results Tony.
Jan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It sounds as if they're being very thorough Tony, which is what you would hope for in the circumstances. I'm like you - no point in worrying till you know what to worry about but maybe it takes 1 of each to get the balance right. 

Fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I was in Kettering Hospital this morning, having my 3-weekly Herceptin injection, and talking to a lady who had come in with an older woman who has just found out at 80+ that she has cancer.

Not much fun at the best of times, but by God she was up for it and very positive, which is the only way to tackle it.

Whatever hand you are dealt in life, take it and go on.

Hope that Jan has some better news coming up, will be keeping fingers and toes crossed for her.

Peter


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hoping for the best and fearing the worst are just two sides of the same coin Tony 

Jan is afraid and her reaction is perfectly normal 

Much easier once you know what you are dealing with 

This is the worse time, the uncertainty renders you helpless and in limbo 

My thoughts are with you both , and hoping that the scan results will be good

Sandra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Stoke from what I have heard has a good reputation Tony godspeed.

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> Stoke from what I have heard has a good reputation Tony godspeed.
> 
> Dick


After googling................the pet ct scan is at Alliance Medical , Obviously the 5 million£ machine is too expensive for the NHS

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They often are Tony 

Even Christies use a central location one when Albert has his scans 

They have their own CT scan, but the pet scanner serves a larger area 

Guess it's much more cost effective

Still costs over a thousand pounds per scan I believe 

Sandra


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I've been there, Tony.

A full CT scan, a general anaesthetic, and other tests. I wondered about the future too, but they were just being completely thorough.

They finally decided that I could go away, and I was out of that consultant's office so fast my feet didn't touch the ground!!!

Throughout that time, what I wanted most was a second pair of ears to remember what was being said.

Thinking of you both.


.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good luck today. As said they are probably just being as thorough as possible. Nothing will stop the worry though until you know for sure.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thinking of you both


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Just back from the consultant, biopsy high grade so he's booked her in for Chemo course starting on Monday and he will await the results from the "pet" scan as and when.

We are still booking to go on the chunnel for middle of April, will decide 24 hrs before going whether to go or change to June.

tony:frown2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My last breast cancer was high grade Tony and was successfully treated so not all doom and gloom. 
Hopefully it has been caught in time and she will be OK.
No good telling you not to worry, thinking positive and planning ahead is good.
JanX


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Hope it all goes well Tony.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We hope all goes well too.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Tony. don't worry about trips off get Jan sorted she will feel crap probably with the chemo, plenty of time for trips when you get things sorted.. I should be in Spain near Gib now, but everything is on hold for the time being..

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Tony. don't worry about trips off get Jan sorted she will feel crap probably with the chemo, plenty of time for trips when you get things sorted.. I should be in Spain near Gib now, but everything is on hold for the time being..
> 
> ray.


Thanks Ray but Jan wants to go, last April our trip was ruined with dvla C1 licence problems so she wants it to happen this year. So we'll play it by ear.

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you should go Tony, there will be more distractions for you both than sat at home.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

As she is having the chemo course immediately Tony, does that mean it maybe treated without surgery.?
I thought it was surgery first then the chemo.
Jan


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

JanHank said:


> As she is having the chemo course immediately Tony, does that mean it maybe treated without surgery.?
> I thought it was surgery first then the chemo.
> Jan


Dunno Jan, she had the lump removed, a biopsy carried out, pet scan this Thursday ,chemo starts next Monday

We'll take it from there

tony


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GEMMY said:


> Dunno Jan, she had the lump removed, a biopsy carried out, pet scan this Thursday ,chemo starts next Monday
> We'll take it from there
> tony


No more questions me lud.
You will of course keep us informed, I´m not worried about you of course >, its my name sake I´m thinking of. :serious:
Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I am confused Tony. Have they confirmed its cancer as I thought you were awaiting results?

Either way you should try and plan a trip around it. I know Sandra and Albert struggled but managed one way or another. Im sure its possible. Will give you something to focus on and look forward to.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Fingers and everything else crossed for Jan, hope all goes smoothly for her.

Paul.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If you both want to go, keep on planning! That's the beauty of the tunnel - you can postpone as many times as you like, up to a year from booking. 

All the best to you both.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tony

Play it by ear

As you know we missed out on trips with reoccurring tumours, but we rescheduled some 

Albert was of course having treatment for melonoma and prostate cancer, not related , but inconveniently at the same time 

But chemo isn't an easy option, Alberts has been surgery and radiotherapy so far, not that they have been easy options either 

So you both need to see how Jan feels 

Book the tunnel easy to change 

And above all just be there for her, Acknowledge she is afraid 

Sometimes when we are afraid we don't need someone saying everything will be alright , be strong etc 

And I guess deep down that's your defence 

It will be alright whatever the outcome

But it takes time to forge the bond 

I was so afraid , Albert who has the cancer was the supporter

Like Jan I had him dead and buried

Like you Albert didn't 

Together you will make it 

It's hard but it gets easier once you accept its just another journey you are making together

So like me , Albert and many others on here

Best foot forward into the future 

Sandraxxxxxx


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Dunno Jan, she had the lump removed, a biopsy carried out, pet scan this Thursday ,chemo starts next Monday
> 
> We'll take it from there
> 
> tony


Gemmy love

Don't know isn't good enough

You make it your job to know

When they removed Alberts melanoma

They decided to do nothing

It was advanced, andresearch says they said ........

Sod research I said

I want the senital nodes checked you could be wrong and I don't care you don't normally do it

They weren't good and led to all his underarm lymph nodes being removed

I want every check if necessary we will pay for it we have too

And we haven't needed to

A fantastic consultant surgeon who performs the ops

Nurses that greet him with a hug because he doesn't give up and is interested in their lives

Albert that's determined to keep going in spite of a huge arm

It works, it chops wood it shakes hands

And slowly over time

We are willing to take a risk as we did on our last trip

And hope the scan we delayed didn't have bad news

It didn't this time

But as clint eastward said

Do you feel lucky punk ?

Sandra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

barryd said:


> I am confused Tony. Have they confirmed its cancer as I thought you were awaiting results?
> 
> Either way you should try and plan a trip around it. I know Sandra and Albert struggled but managed one way or another. Im sure its possible. Will give you something to focus on and look forward to.


The consultant got the results contacted the pet scan lot and this morning gave Jan the bad news, then sent her to chemo dept , she starts that next Monday. This afternoon got appointment for pet scan for two days time.

As you can see, the NHS is still working well.:wink2:

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Gemmy I could be harsh 

Albert says I was

But you need to need to take control of Jans treatment 

The clinicians advise 

You and Jan decide 

So need as much information as you can get 

To base your decisions on 

And I know you can get that information 

Sandra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sandra, the time to start shouting is when you feel the consultants and underlings are NOT doing their jobs properly. NOT when everyone is acting exceptionally quickly and professionally. We are more than impressed, NO demands are coming from us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tony


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Good luck with the scan, and chemo on Monday!
As you can see we are all thinking about Jan and you.
Good luck mate,looks like your in good hands.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No 
But you still need to be as well informed as you can be 

That way you have some control of your treatment even if it's only understanding why the consultant feels which steps are best 

And keeping up to date puts you in control as an equal partner with the consultant

Having said that Alberts treatment has been excellent, everyone we've spoken too has nothing but praise for the 

Way their treatment has gone

Cancer is no longer the mysterious disease it used to be

Great leaps have been made in defeating it

Sandra


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

GEMMY said:


> Sandra, the time to start shouting is when you feel the consultants and underlings are NOT doing their jobs properly. NOT when everyone is acting exceptionally quickly and professionally. We are more than impressed, NO demands are coming from us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> tony


We had excellent treatment from Kettering & Northampton hospitals, chemo was rough for me, Rita didn't need it but you get over it. Tel Jan to keep her food intake up and they will probably give her steroids in advance of and during chemotherapy.

I had FEC-T chemotherapy, Jan may have a different set of chemicals.

It was a year last November when I had my CT scan, biopsy and mammogram, and I had to wait until February for the operation as I had ongoing issues with my heart valve operation.

Best wishes to Jan and yourself, there may be dark days ahead but you will come through it.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well Im glad at least you seem to be getting well looked after and some good and caring support on here.

God forbid I ever have to go through it but sadly the odds for all of us are not great. You can count on your friends here to support you or any of us. It doesnt mean I wont rip you to bits on the Brexit thread of course.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes Peter, in Jan's notes there will be steroid tablets prescribed


tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

barryd said:


> .
> 
> You can count on your friends here to support you or any of us. It doesnt mean I wont rip you to bits on the Brexit thread of course.


I would expect nothing less from a moaning remainiac :laugh:

tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for her too Tony.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Weird afternoon, Jan had an appointment with the hair dresser, had her long blond hair chopped right back, took an old wig {Farrah Fawcett style) with her. As it was natural hair wig the hairdresser chopped and styled it for when Jan needed it............a little bizarre to me. Looking forward to 6 months time.:wink2: 


tony


----------



## Joeo's (Dec 11, 2016)

Best wishes with the treatment. It will work.

My Sister suffered from a High Grade Lymphoma.
Had many lumps -groin, neck abdomen, armpits and was in a lot of pain. No point in surgery as too widespread.
Had 3 sessions of Chemo over about 2 - 3 years (with many CT and a couple of PET scans) has made a full recovery. It seems the make-up of the treatment drug mix is becoming more and more specific and effective and management of the side effects is improving every day. 
With active management of the Side Effects of the Chemo, she did ok and carried on very well on a day to day basis during the treatment. 

Quite tired for 24 hours on one specific day after the treatment. I think it may have been the third day after the iv treatment, but able to sleep quite well.

Consultant appointment every 6 months but otherwise fine for past 5 years.
Every good wish and a few prayers
Joe


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GEMMY said:


> Weird afternoon, Jan had an appointment with the hair dresser, had her long blond hair chopped right back, took an old wig {Farrah Fawcett style) with her. As it was natural hair wig the hairdresser chopped and styled it for when Jan needed it............a little bizarre to me. Looking forward to 6 months time.:wink2:
> tony


Clever girl, when her hair falls out it won´t clog up the vacuum cleaner.
My namesake is a practical realist :laugh:
The post after yours will give you a boost I hope.
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

How's things, or am I being too impatient Tony.
Jan


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

JanHank said:


> How's things, or am I being too impatient Tony.
> Jan


Jan. I haven't updated because I felt I was boring everyone.

But:

Pet scan done

Chemo started Tuesday. she felt really tired after the 6 hrs treatment

Wednesday onward.......  she rattles with 8 different tablets daily.

Next Sunday I get to give her an injection...........she's not looking forward to that.:wink2:

tony


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hope she stays well Tony.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Good luck Jan,your in good hands.And be gentle with the injection Tony!:serious:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

jo662 said:


> Good luck Jan,your in good hands.And be gentle with the injection Tony!:serious:


You're joking, I'll never be asked again.............counting on it >
She;'ll opt for the local nurse next time. :wink2:

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Jan. I haven't updated because I felt I was boring everyone.
> 
> But:
> 
> ...


To reassure her just tell her she might feel a little prick. She's bound to be used to that.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Glad to hear things are progressing Tony

Best wishes to Jan 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GEMMY said:


> Jan.* I haven't updated because I felt I was boring everyone.*
> But: Pet scan done Chemo started Tuesday. she felt really tired after the 6 hrs treatment
> Wednesday onward.......  she rattles with 8 different tablets daily.Next Sunday I get to give her an injection...........she's not looking forward to that.:wink2:
> tony


By the end of the day you will find out nobody is bored about hearing how Jan is taking the treatment Tony.
Unfortunately not everyone puts in a little comment, they just read how she is.
I expect she knows what is ahead as far as the treatment is concerned and has prepared her courage in advance.
How can we send our good vibes to her if we don´t know her progress :wink2:
Jan X


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Keep her well-fed and comfortable. You may need to buy food that is more 'interesting' than your normal fare, appetite loss is normal.

The treatment I had knocked me out for 3+ days every 3 weeks, that was no fun at all, and I'm now on 3-weekly Herceptin injections until July. My new heart valve has performed faultlessly throughout.

Mammogram today on the right breast, meeting with breast surgeon in March to review the past year's progress.

Looking back, it was a struggle at times, but I hope that it's worth it longer term.

Give Jan a cuddle from us both.

Peter & Rita


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I echo what Jan says. We are interested but may not comment because you have to read lots of posts.
You also need support for all the caring you are giving so feel free to share as much as you feel able.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Share with us Tony

But only as you want to

I value the support on here , but i need it 

I flounder and get upset, loose focus

Recover and go on 

But know these on here just are here for me

And it helps me, these are people I know and trust, what does that say about MHF ?

Telling me to focus

So I do

Sandra

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just to reassure - no one's cancer journey is boring!! Positive thoughts come your way. From me too (4-time cancer survivor - now how's that for boring???)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep that's true

Albert has another, or maybe not

The surgeon will take it out to test

If not great it is he will remove it, a bigger op , but his arn is standing up to it so far

But hey how lucky are we

Some progres at a rate of knots

Albert just ticks over

Reminding us constantly

You are not out of it yet 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What strength you derive from each other.

Thinking of you both.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Love and prayers for both, Sandra. Let us know the date so we can worry with you. 

PS Plastic surgeon says my head is fine (contrary to popular opinion, lol). He cut a circle out of my crown, about 2,5cm in diameter, and a triangle off each end so although a 4" scar, not a pucker in sight. It was a BCC with tentacles below the surface. But they got a clear margin of 4mm so should not recur. But more can grow so to be watched, not by me obviously! Luckily great dermatologist here, expert in this stuff. Mr Raboobee (isn't that a lovely name??) He charges like a rhino though.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What great spirit Viv!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A week on Thursday Viv 

But given the depth of the original tumour it was not good

But as our surgeon said today 

So much we don't know about melonoma 

So many progress so quickly

Others like you seem to progress slowly, tumours we can remove 

I hope it continues to make slow progress 

We know it can't be cured but keep hoping old age will overcome it 

Preferabally me before him 

Sandra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Fingers crossed that your wife and you get a positive outcome

Having just gone through a serious medical crisis with my daughter I have nothing but praise and admiration for our NHS


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Kaytutt said:


> Fingers crossed that your wife and you get a positive outcome
> 
> Having just gone through a serious medical crisis with my daughter I have nothing but praise and admiration for our NHS


I agree, they have certainly extended my life,regrettably though the NHS is at the point of being totally decimated due to political dogma and no one seems to care. :crying:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't think you will bore us Tony. We are concerned.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, just got back from the H. her blood was checked and it was remarked that all the way through nothing could be spotted from her blood merely from lump, biopsy, and pet scan.

Starting last Sunday, she was on an injection daily, administered by me :wink2:

She complemented me (I think) saying all she could feel was a little prick, I was in and done in 5 seconds each time 

That's up-to-date.

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Ok, just got back from the H. her blood was checked and it was remarked that all the way through nothing could be spotted from her blood merely from lump, biopsy, and pet scan.
> 
> Starting last Sunday, she was on an injection daily, administered by me :wink2:
> 
> ...


See now you posted it that way to let us take the pee didn't you you little bugger   I shall resist "this time"  

Glad it seems to be going okay Tony, best to Jan.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> See now you posted it that way to let us take the pee didn't you you little bugger   I shall resist "this time"
> 
> Glad it seems to be going okay Tony, best to Jan.


I did post it that way specifically :wink2:

I just know someone will take the opportunity >

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I did think to warn you Tony 

But then again thanks to cancer 

Even feeling a little prick is out ofthe question 

As it is for many 

Love to Jan 

One step at a time 

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well done with mastering the injections Tony!:smile2:

Good luck with the rest of the treatment!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

aldra said:


> Even feeling a little prick is out ofthe question
> 
> Sandra


Never experienced that ? 0

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

jo662 said:


> Well done with mastering the injections Tony!:smile2:


Easy peasy, no aiming for veins............merely grab a lump of flesh either side and away from bellybutton squeeze flesh together to create a mound, needle at 45 deg.,push in and squeeze the hypodermic needle and then release, the needle automatically withdraws into it's sheath, via a spring inside.

tony


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

You make it sound easy,but bet its not!:surprise:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

jo662 said:


> You make it sound easy,but bet its not!:surprise:


First time nervous,stabbing the wife in the stomach with a needle, 2nd 3rd 4th time a doddle.

I'm thinking of giving Jeremy Hunt a phone call and see if he has an opening for a fully experienced injection specialist >

tony


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It's no fun doing to yourself, let alone another person.

I found certain areas were more sensitive than others, and there are small veins under the surface that it is best to avoid.

Bruising comes out after a while, I had to have two every night so my stomach was pretty black and blue.

Stick with it, Jan needs all the support you can give her.

Top of the leg was another area that is used, I have my 3-weekly Herceptin injection there.

Peter


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

listerdiesel said:


> I found certain areas were more sensitive than others, and there are small veins under the surface that it is best to avoid.
> 
> Peter


The instructions were pierce flesh, slightly pull back plunger a little , if no blood in syringe, carry on, if there is pick another spot

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Never experienced that ? 0
> 
> tony


Probabally you've never had hormone therapy for prostate cancer

Mind you, you do get to grow a couple of breasts and hot sweats

Something we females all know well

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

aldra said:


> Probabally you've never had hormone therapy for prostate cancer
> 
> Mind you, you do get to grow a couple of breasts and hot sweats
> 
> ...


I'm there now:frown2:... Still can reverse the car though!...

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Got the boobs and the sweats too now and then


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Not sure if it's the same m.o. but I had to give myself jabs for 3 weeks to avoid blood clots after major op. Mind over matter! I groomed myself by thinking... if I was diabetic, I'd have to... etc. I was glad when it was over. Difficult for me as my practice is to look away when a needle approacheth. 

Just went for a top up of vit B12 injections. Now they are PAINFUL!! Lots of ooh-ah-ooh-ah's.

Go well Jan, every day into the wood is a day nearer to walking out the other side. Hopefully the little prick is your only problem!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Well. it was her last little prick today >

Next week is clear except for taking the tablets .:smile2:

tony


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

GEMMY said:


> The instructions were pierce flesh, slightly pull back plunger a little , if no blood in syringe, carry on, if there is pick another spot
> 
> tony


I think that's OK to start with, but you soon run out of places to inject, and you cannot inject within 50mm of the navel.

I did one each side for 6 months.

Peter


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> I'm there now:frown2:... Still can reverse the car though!...
> 
> ray.


Oooh! On dangerous ground there Ray!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very dungerooze >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> I'm there now:frown2:... Still can reverse the car though!...
> 
> ray.


Well there you go my lovely

Every little helps

Sandra:kiss:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

JanHank said:


> .
> 
> Open your Jan's woes, we all want to know how she is not listen to you.


:grin2: Well Jan,

2 weeks ago she had her 2nd course of chemo on the Tuesday, Wednesday she was very poorly.

Last week was her 5 little pricks again. (I'm getting good at that :wink2: )

Next week blood test Monday, followed by 3rd course of chemo

Up to date,

tony


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GEMMY said:


> :grin2: Well Jan,
> 
> 2 weeks ago she had her 2nd course of chemo on the Tuesday, Wednesday she was very poorly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for updating, although there is nothing I can do to help I do think about her and wish her well, please tell her that.
Peter is the best one to comment on her progress as he´s been through it himself.
Jan


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Depending on which drugs they use, chemotherapy can be quite tolerable or bl**dy awful.

My 6 doses were on a scheme called 'FEC-T' which is one of the regular courses given for breast cancer. Other forms of cancer will have different drugs.

http://www.macmillan.org.uk/canceri...es/chemotherapy/combinationregimen/fec-t.aspx

In amongst my 6 doses were 3 of Docetaxel, and that was rough.

Once finished with the 6 doses, I had 3 weeks of radiotherapy which was OK and not unpleasant, plus I started on a 3-weekly injection of Herceptin. That is over 18 doses so just over a year.

In addition, I take Arimidex daily, a hormone tablet to reduce the estrogen levels in my body, 'my' cancer needs Estrogen to grow, so reducing the levels limits any remaining cancer cells. They go on for 10 years.

It's just over a year (February 23rd 2016) since my mastectomy, I had a few days off work but generally was able to be in the factory most days, just the Docetaxel made me really tired and unable to do much for a few days.

I hope that Tony's Jan will get through without too much distress, keep her on good quality food and well hydrated. When she feels tired, get her comfortable and warm and let her rest. I dozed quite a few days away like that.

Fingers crossed it will all come right for her, but it isn't a quick process.

I have my next Herceptin jab next Monday, followed by a meeting with the breast surgeon the same day, and Monday week I have my 4-monthly chemotherapy review.

It all sounded so far away back in November 2015 when I had the diagnosis, but we are nearly through it all now.

Give Jan a hug from us both,

Peter & Rita


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It's tough Tony. 

Hopefully supportive thoughts help, even a little.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

So many of us can say "Been there done that!". Just know Jan has a fleet of people rooting for her. This too will pass. Blessings and good wishes!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Haven't posted of late. it's been boring. Finished chemo, finished having little pricks, last PET scan 10 days ago, saw consultant today......................ALL CLEAR.............however wants her to have a couple of bouts of radiotherapy in 4 wks time, to be absolutely sure, To see him on the 30th of June to say GOODBYE.
Can't fault one iota of her treatment, hope anyone unfortunate to go through the same is treated as well.

So I'll be booking the chunnel for August, if the van still works :wink2:

tony

ps. thanks to all for the encouragement along the way :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

All sounds very positive. Good to hear.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yesterday I was going to ask you for a report :laugh: This is good news.
I´m very happy for Jan, I hope you treat her better than you do me >


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry Tony, I have been very insular for the past few months and nothing else has really sunk in, hope it is not too late to send my best wishes and hopefully roll on August for you both.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thats very good news Tony!:smile2:
I hope you have a great holiday when you finally get away!!:smile2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Yesterday I was going to ask you for a report :laugh: This is good news.
> I´m very happy for Jan, I hope you treat her better than you do me >


Eff off ! > Why should you be treated differently

tony :laugh:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So pleased to hear the good news


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Very glad to hear that Tony. Off you go to that nice Europe and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Well done, Jan!

Excellent news.

Peter


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

That is good to hear. Trust that the appointments go well.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Fantastic news Tony

Congratulations Jan 

Enjoy that holiday

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I am so happy for you both, good old NHS comes good again!..

ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent news Tony. 

Getting on with the planning!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Twice lucky my babe

We don't travel August so you can't bump into us 

Although, scan clear, check clear , cancer free at the moment 

The DVLA has decided it needs checks

So we haven't got a licence 

It's hard enough planning around scans, checks, reoccurances 

And now the DVLA 

But hey you are free so go for it

May this be a time of peace for you both

You both deserve it 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

There are few feelings better in the world than the "all clear"! Go forth and enjoy yourselves now. A couple of rads is a doddle by comparison. Long may it last.... and ditto to everyone else in the same boat (you know who you are!)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just catching up Tony so it's good to see good news, I hope Jan and yourself have a great holiday.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Update, cleared by Cancer consultant, yesterday after bone scan, she now has Osteoporosis of the spine and hips, I now have a suicidal better half. 

annus horribilis lasts more than a year!

Look on the bright side, she picks up her new car tomorrow


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GEMMY said:


> Update, cleared by Cancer consultant, yesterday after bone scan, she now has Osteoporosis of the spine and hips, I now have a suicidal better half.
> 
> annus horribilis lasts more than a year!
> 
> Look on the bright side, she picks up her new car tomorrow


Happy to hear cleared of cancer. Osteoporosis isn't pleasant, but it's not a killer, my sister in law is 90 she has it and 2 hip replacements.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

A load off your minds, at least that is good news all you need do now is look after her, maybe do all the cooking washing and ironing...

ray.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Excellent news about the cancer, pleased for your missus Tony.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good to hear Tony (Well the cancer bit).


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear Jan's still got problems but the all clear part is very good news Tony.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Better news about Jan, nice to hear.

Peter


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Really pleased to hear Jan's good news being clear of cancer. Sorry to hear about the osteoporosis, and continue keeping her away from the snow and ice. 

.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, it's been a long year for your family Tony - so glad one part of it is good news. The other can hopefully be more easily managed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good news Tony, hopefully meds will make her life a little better.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Great news Tony ref the cancer!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Great news Tony ref the cancer!


Gosh you have both been through the mill Tony.
Just read the thread and very relieved at the all clear on 'C'.

Plus all Peters trials and tribulations, makes my minor ailments insignificant.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

osteoporosis won’t kill you

Cancer will

Of the two?

I don’t make little , my joints are really poor, sometimes really painful 

But Albert goes for his scan in two weeks 

No visible melonomas on his skin for a year 

But will it have begun to spread internally ?

Of course we think als well

But then I think 

Why would they invest a thousand pounds a scan

If all is likely to be well

So we wait again

And what wil be will be I guess 

But you have the all clear babe

And I’m delighted for you both 

Sandra


----------

